# Manabloc photos



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was just gathering some photos of 2 manabloc repipes we did for a customer to look at and I figured I’d post'em up here as my photos always seem to spark some kind of debate. So here you go:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Some more photos. Did you notice the fancy brass manabloc?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

<<<<<<<Tweaks his nipples while staring at the photo)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> <<<<<<<Tweaks his nipples while staring at the photo)


Dayem,
Thats a manabloc that I could possibly like...
Thats a lot coming from a trunk and remote manifold kinda guy...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's the one I put in a fire fighter home in auburndale FL. He said he wanted the best repipe money could buy, but he didn't wan't his walls tore open. He said he wanted it on the outside of the garage wall so he could work on it if needed without opening the wall up.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

What's up with the pipe sizing on the tankless electric Titan? Does that thing actually produce enough HW?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice Pics Pro. Never seen or knew they had manablocs with brass ports. Guess thats what happens when I spent so much time working for cheap bastards.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No. It works for one fixture at a time. It will just barely put out enough heat for a tub valve. If at full blast the water at the spout will be warm but not hot. The heater was already there, I just piped to it.
 


Tankless said:


> What's up with the pipe sizing on the tankless electric Titan? Does that thing actually produce enough HW?


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice job!

I really like the brass manabloc. If my old one ever fails that's what I want.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I want one in chrome with water colored flames airbrushed on it.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I installed one of those Titan water heaters like in the picture you have. The customer supplied it and I wrote in the contract and in the e-mails we exchanged that I would not be responsible for anything that went wrong with it and that I do not recommend she use it. She said go ahead and put it in. Six months later the thing failed to turn off after the water was turned off, and blew my PEX pipe apart and flooded the house.

The Titan is a piece of crap. I really hope you do not have any problems like I did.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A heater malfunction isn't my problem:no:


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

good thing they can't park in that garage. That w/h drain is begging to be get pinched by a tire!


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

nice work protech i like the look the look of those manablocs, i really do.


----------

